# GCC Expert 24 LX - GCC USB or Common USB?



## CycleVinyl (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello,

I read on the manual for the Expert 24 LX how to switch to either type of USB connection, but I haven't found the reason for either option, or in what conditions one should work and not the other.
Can someone explain what the difference is and how to choose the correct setting?

Also, is there a way to test the connection between computer and cutter other than sending a cut job? (so far sending any cut job has not worked).

Thanks for any input on this,
Edgar


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you sure you have it installed on the correct USB port? When you plug it in to your computer does it notify you that new software has been detected and starts installing?


----------



## CycleVinyl (Aug 12, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> Are you sure you have it installed on the correct USB port? When you plug it in to your computer does it notify you that new software has been detected and starts installing?


Not sure if it is installed in the correct USB port, because when I go to Setup Device, there is nothing distinctive between the listed usb ports. 
If I change it to try another usb port, do I need to unplug it every time or reinstall the driver?

Also, in the same dialog box, under driver: the Bengal 60 is selected and when I change it to expert 24 and hit Ok, it doesn't stay (when I open it again, it's back to Bengal 60). Would that driver work with the expert 24 cutter?

Thanks!

Edit: forgot to answer the last part: It notified me that new hardware was detected and installed the first time I connected the cutter.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Is this a new or used cutter?


----------



## CycleVinyl (Aug 12, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> Is this a new or used cutter?


It's new, got it almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok, the Bengal and Expert are two different cutters but use the same drivers. 

syenrgy17.com did a great job of posting all the needed material for the GCC cutters. 

Synergy 17 - Support & Tutorials, if you are unable to find what you need you can register your cutter
with GCC Club and there will be downloads available there too. GCC CLUB - Laser Engraving, Cutting, Marking, Vinyl Cutter and Inkjet Printer


Hope this helps.


----------



## CycleVinyl (Aug 12, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> Ok, the Bengal and Expert are two different cutters but use the same drivers.
> 
> syenrgy17.com did a great job of posting all the needed material for the GCC cutters.
> 
> ...


Thanks FatKat Printz,

I registered at GCC club and downloaded the drivers.
I will go through the tutorials and hopefully find the problem soon. It's frustrating but I'm confident the solution will be found soon.
Thanks for your time and help!
Edgar


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You are welcome.. I have 6 USB ports plus a 6 USB hub and I have no idea what my port numbers are.
I understand your frustration, I just plug them and hope for the best. I am able to get cutter and label printer to work and that's about it. 

If you have a printer set-up on a USB port on the same computer as your printer you can often get them confused.


----------



## CycleVinyl (Aug 12, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> You are welcome.. I have 6 USB ports plus a 6 USB hub and I have no idea what my port numbers are.
> I understand your frustration, I just plug them and hope for the best. I am able to get cutter and label printer to work and that's about it.
> 
> If you have a printer set-up on a USB port on the same computer as your printer you can often get them confused.


Finally cutting!
I was able to contact Ricardo from GCC and he was extremely helpful. Took some time but he went through everything related to printer setups and usb ports. The problem was something with the usb port, not sure exactly what since he connected to my computer and I wasn't "driving". Thanks!


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

One thing I (my wife actually) discovered with our first cutter was if you connected to a different USB port than what was originally used you had to re-install the drivers. 

We cut using laptops and she had a tendency to randomly select one of the four USB ports on hers. 

Since I convinced her to always connect the cutter to the same USB port she's had no problems.


----------



## CycleVinyl (Aug 12, 2011)

Blue92 said:


> One thing I (my wife actually) discovered with our first cutter was if you connected to a different USB port than what was originally used you had to re-install the drivers.
> 
> We cut using laptops and she had a tendency to randomly select one of the four USB ports on hers.
> 
> Since I convinced her to always connect the cutter to the same USB port she's had no problems.


Blue92, thanks for posting this. I have it connected to a laptop too and most likely would not think about that when I go to reconnect to a USB. You just saved me from another source of frustration in the future!


----------



## rlimon (Feb 22, 2011)

I just bought the same GCC Expert 24LX and am experiencing the same problem. I bought it from my friend who owned it for 1 month before changing his business. He had the same problem. He had someone at GCC login to his computer remotely and fixed it for him. Now I have it but don't have time during the day to call GCC as I have a day time job. I hope the postings in thread help.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

GCC USB mode is used when you have a 32 bit operating system and Common USB mode is used when you have a 64 bit operating system.

Hopefully that will help you determine which USB mode you need to be in.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> You are welcome.. I have 6 USB ports plus a 6 USB hub and I have no idea what my port numbers are.
> I understand your frustration, I just plug them and hope for the best. I am able to get cutter and label printer to work and that's about it.
> 
> If you have a printer set-up on a USB port on the same computer as your printer you can often get them confused.


 
GCC cutters have difficulty sometimes when hooked up to a USB hub.


----------



## rlimon (Feb 22, 2011)

DevineBling and Nick, thank you. I got it fixed last night. I referenced the Manual. Section 9 reads: Re-install the driver. So 1st: I deleted the GCC Expert 24LX from my Control Panel > Printers. 2nd: I opened the install disk that came with the GCC Expert 24LX and opened the Drivers Folder. Tried to install the x64 AllDrivers.EXE but that failed. So I installed the x84 AllDrivers.EXE. That installed the driver perfectly. 3rd. I sent a simple cut job from CorelDraw x5 to GreatCut. And GreatCut actually began cutting the sample job. I switched USB plugs and it still worked. I'm running Windows Vista 32bit on a desktop. Hope this helps others.


----------



## eddystorm (Mar 23, 2015)

i can not finish the installation of the driver. The installation stops when I get the message that the cutter must be connected. But the usb does not recognise my plotter.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't know why so many people are afraid to call tech support? That's what they are there for and most of the time you are not the only one that has that problem and it is a easy fix for them. Please use tech support. In the long run it saves headaches, time and money.

I used to have the mentality that hell I can fix this problem and spend either hours,or days trying to figure it out. Now if I can't figure it out rather quickly I am on the phone and my home life has become so much nicer!!


----------



## JimboG (Jan 13, 2008)

CycleVinyl said:


> Blue92, thanks for posting this. I have it connected to a laptop too and most likely would not think about that when I go to reconnect to a USB. You just saved me from another source of frustration in the future!


Just a little hint, I marked my port that I connect my cutter to by using a little fingernail polish (beside the port and on the cable) and I always know which port I need to use.


----------

